# More work from today



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Almost done with this weeks work,. Going to be a nice weekend, Going to try and get some snowmobiling done.

Stay safe guys, and have a good weekend. :waving:


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Good for you man, I am waitting to go spread some salt tonight, because that's all what we get here, a little bit of white powder.


----------

